# Oaklahoma Joes wraps there pulled port in plastic?



## stiffyman (May 9, 2013)

I watched a youtube video about Oaklahoma Joes. They were filming in there kitchen. They were showing that after the pulled pork is rested, in there juices, at this point they wrap a good handfull of pulled pork in plastic,the magr stated they never serve the pulled pork staight from pulling it.

My question is aftterward I am sure they put the wrapped meat in the frig., so as neded straight from the frig, do you think they put the wrapped meat into the steaming tray, to warm up the meat and unwrap to serve as needed (maybe to keep from getting dry)  as oppose to unwrap several bunfles of meat into a large tray?


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2013)

If they wrap as individual servings, I would think they would leave wrapped until heated...   I have seen folks on TV, wrap ribs in plastic and then foil, to "steam" to tenderize for "fall off the bone" ribs...   I think it would depend on the plastic wrap.....  Don't know for sure but I think "professional use" plastic wrap has a higher use temp for restaurants to reheat foods....   anyone know if I'm full of it on this....

Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 10, 2013)

Yep, Dave . You're right there
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . I use wrap I got from GFS and trust it more . Having said that, I have used the home type and got marginal results . IMHO , use foil _over_ the plastic , tends not to melt on/in metal utensils. The best way IMHO to re-heat is vac-paced in 1lb. portions and heated in boiling water - from frozen 3 to 5 mins. -refrigerated 1 to 2 mins. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Flatten the packs to allow for more surface area  and quicker heat.

Just sayin,

Have fun and as always ...


----------



## bruno994 (May 10, 2013)

I with Stan on the reheating of smoked meats.  If you smoke a good brisket that everyone loves, try vac sealing some with a little of it's own juices in the baggie with it, freeze it for later use, when you get ready to eat some more, drop it in boiling water for about 30 minutes, then enjoy, even better than when it was fresh.  Guaranteed...

I have wrapped a few briskets after cooking with common household saran wrap and it works well, the heat from the meat, makes the wrap intially shrink to the meat, pressurizing the wrap around the meat.  We have a local BBQ place that still makes my second favorite brisket in the entire world (next to mine that is), and they wrap theirs after cooking with I'm sure a commercial grade plastic wrap, keeping them in a meat cooler (used as a warmer / hot box) until they need to pull one out and slice off a serving for a hungry customer.  Seems to work well for them, it's a small Mom and Pop joint operating for more than 30 years.


----------



## kathrynn (May 10, 2013)

There is a local BBQ Joint here and my Hubby loooooves their brisket.  Have seen the owner pull a fresh one over to cut...wrapped in plastic wrap and the juices run all over the place.  They cut the wrap with the knife and go.

Kat


----------



## stiffyman (May 13, 2013)

thanks to all for your reply


----------

